# Who's Against the Giants PBP (RG)



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 28, 2022)

*Against the Giants PBP*

OOC Discussion Thread

Giants have been raiding civilized lands in bands, with giants of different sorts in these marauding groups. Death and destruction have been laid heavily upon every place these monsters have visited. This has caused great anger in high places, for life and property loss means failure of the vows of noble rulers to protect the life and goods of each and every subject—and possible lean times for the rulers as well as the ruled. Therefore, a party of the bravest and most powerful adventurers has been assembled and given the charge to punish the miscreant giants. 

These are the brave souls who have answered the call:


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 28, 2022)

*Doc Sentenza, *_a Reborn, Doomed Wastrel from the Mesa of Madness_.



Spoiler: Doc Knows When to Hold 'Em, Know When To Fold 'Em, Know When To Walk Away, and You Better Run











*Hexblade Warlock / Phantom Rogue*
Level *5 *(Warlock Pact of the Blade)* / 4 *(Phantom Rogue)
*Alignment:* Neutral-ish
*Deity:* There is No God, Just the Endless Cycle of Suffering
*Patron: *The Nameless Sheriff

*AC* 14
*HP* 84/84
*Hit Dice:* 9/9 at 9d8+4
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Passive Perception:* 20
*Proficiency *+4



Spoiler: Abilities and Features



*Str* 12 (+1)
Athletics: +1

*Dex* 14 (+2)
Acrobatics: +2
+Sleight of Hand: +6
+Stealth: +6

*Con* (8) 19 (+4)

*Int* 14 (+2)
Arcana: +2
History: +2
+Investigation: +6
Nature: +2
Religion: +2

*Wis* 14 (+2)
Animal Handling: +2
*Insight: +10
Medicine: +2 (default proficient from whispers if nothing else selected +6)
*Perception: +10
Survival: +2

*Cha* 18 (+4)
+Deception: +8
+Intimidation: +8
Performance: +4
+Persuasion: +8

(+ = Proficient, *=Expertise)

*Saving Throws:* +Dexterity (+6) +Intelligence (+6)
Strength (+1) Con (+4) Wis (+2) Cha (+4)

*Combat
Pact Pistol *Piercing, base d10, gets 2 attacks per round (thirsty)
Modifiers to hit: *+9*
+1 (improved pact weapon), +4 (charisma), +4 (proficient)
Modifiers to damage: *+5*
+1 (IPW), +4 (charisma)
*Dagger* +6 for 1d4+2 (If thrown 20/60)

_Common Modifiers (using Pact Pistol)_
*+ Sneak Attack* +2d6 Damage with advantage or if ally is within 10' of target
*+ Wails from the Grave *After sneak attack, choose second target with 30' to take d6 necrotic damage (4x per long rest)
*+ Piercer *Critical Hit is +d10, may reroll any damage die.
*+ Hex *+d6 necrotic damage to target on hit
*+ Hexblade's Curse* Crit on 19 or 20, +4 to damage, if target dies get 13hit points. Works for 1 target for 1 minute, use once per short rest, activates on bonus action.
*+ Maddening Hex *Using bonus action, any hexed or curse target and all enemies within 5' take 4 points psychic damage.


*Proficiencies*
Light Armor, Medium Armor, Shields
Simple Weapons, Marital Weapons, Hand Crossbows, Longswords, Rapiers, Shortswords, Firearms
Thieves' Tools, Artisan Tools (Tinker), Gaming Tools
Stealth, Investigation, Perception, Insight, Intimidation, Persuasion, Sleight of Hand, Deception
Languages: Common, Undercommon, Thieves' Cant


*Feats
Gunner:* +1 Dex, gain firearm proficiency, ignore loading, no disadvantage to “melee” attack with firearm.
*Piercer: *+1 Dex, can reroll one damage die that is piercing, critical hit gets additional damage die
(*ASI* +2 Cha)


*Reborn Features
Darkvision: *60’
*Deathless: *Does not need to breathe, eat, or drink (although still drinks). Advantage on saves for disease, poison, and death saves. Resistance to poison damage.
*Sleepless:* Don’t need to sleep, can’t be put to sleep. Long rest takes 4 hours, and you are conscious during that time.
*Past Life Knowledge:* After seeing result of a roll, get to add d6 to it. May do a number of times per long rest = to proficiency.


*Rogue Features
Expertise:* Proficiency bonus is doubled in insight and perception.
*Sneak Attack:* Once per turn, you can deal an extra 2d6 damage to one creature you hit with an attack with a finesse or ranged weapon if you have advantage on the attack roll. You don't need advantage if an enemy is within 10' of the target.
*Thieves' Cant:* Placed in languages; note that it takes 4x longer.
*Cunning Action:* Use bonus action on turn to take the Dash, Disengage, or Hide action.
*Steady Aim: *(TCOE Option) Use bonus action to get advantage if not moving.
*Whispers of the Dead: *Every short rest, can choose a new skill/tool to be proficient in.
*Wails from the Grave: *Can use proficiency times per long rest- after sneak attack, target a second critter within 30’ for 1/2 the necrotic damage dice of sneak attack.


*Hexblade Features
Hexblade’s Curse:* Curse target for 1 minute- bonus to damage = proficiency; critical on 19 or 20; if target dies, gain HP = level+cha modifier. Once per short rest. Uses bonus action.
*Hex Warrior:* Extra proficiencies. One weapon gets to use charisma for to hit and damage.
*Pact of the Blade: *Pistol is pact weapon; can summon it into hand. Proficient with it, and count as magic. May turn magic pistol into pact weapon as well.


*Spellcasting
Invocations (3)
Improved Pact Weapon* Pistol, Pistol is also spell Focus, gets +1/+1
*Thirsting Blade* Attack twice with pact weapon
*Maddening Hex* As bonus action, do psychic damage to hexed or cursed target and any critters within 5' (my choice) equal to Charisma modifier

3 cantrips known, 6 spells known, spell slots at third level, 2 spells/short rest

Cantrips: Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Minor Illusion
Hex (1), Armor of Agathys (1), Blur (2), Counterspell (3), Fly (3), Enemies Abound (3)





Spoiler: Equipment



*Equipment*
_Periapt of Wound Closure _Stabilizes whenever dying; when rolling hit die to regain hit points, gets 2x hit points
_Amulet of Health_ Sets constitution to 19

Manacles
Steel Mirror
50' rope
Pack of playing cards with pictures of people Doc has killed (Horror Token)
Studded Leather Armor
Dagger (in boot)
Unusual Tattered Clothes (_Western_)
Wide Brimmed Hat
Boots
Poncho
Vest
Belt with empty holster
Three Flasks of Whiskey
Thieves' Tools
Tinker’s Kit (Artisan’s Tools)
Gaming Kit
Purse (100 gp)
5 Potions of Poison (Uncommon item)- Doc has acquired complete immunity to this particular poison
10 Cheroots
Papers
Two pouches of the closest thing to tobacco that exist here





Spoiler: Background



*Appearance:*
If you don't look very closely during the day, Doc appears to be a normal human in his late 20s or early 30s, with the rugged and sun-swept features of someone who has been outside too much. Piercing blue eyes which are just a little too cold, and blonde hair which doesn't quite seem to move as much as it should in the wind trapped under an always-present wide-brimmed hat.

But in the darkness, or in the shadows, if you catch Doc just right, you see that he isn't human. The taut and weathered skin seems translucent over a skeleton, and the the eyes are naught more than dancing pools of flame over a deep abyss of coal-blackness.

*Background:* Doomed Wastrel (Custom Haunted One)
Two proficiencies (intimidation, persuasion)
Two tool (artisan- tinkers, gambling)

*Doomed Wastrel Feature- the Doomed and the Drunk*
Those who look into Doc’s eyes can see that he has faced unimaginable horror and that he is no stranger to the darkness and the bottle. Though they might fear Doc, or even pity him, commoners will extend Doc every courtesy and do their utmost to help him- or at least buy him a drink. Unless Doc has shown himself to be a danger to them, they will even take up arms to fight alongside Doc, should he find himself facing an enemy alone.

*Backstory: *
Doc used to be a human. Of that … he is fairly sure. Sometimes, when the voices of the dead aren’t making demands, he has a vague recollection that he traveled around the lands in a small wagon, offering his services to common people. Doc thinks those memories are real; his fingers still know how to fix any item, heck, he can still fix up a person if he needs to.

But every time those memories start to form, he hears the cries of the dead again. Some of those voices, he thinks he remembers. Doc flips out his deck of cards, and see the faces … yes, those are the dead, the people Doc has killed. But there are others in his head. There always more- whispers, screams, begging cries.

Doc takes another shot of the hardest stuff this disreputable place has. Yes … that dulls the voices of the dead if only for a second. He’s no longer even sure if he is alive or dead or even where he is. He seems to recall a horrible rending of his flesh, of his lungs … is he just another voice in someone else’s head? But then Doc recalls that he made a deal to come back. He’s here for a reason. Doc was told that he wouldn’t be weak any more, wouldn’t have to worry about the consumption, he just had to promise …

What? What did Doc promise? Doc stares at his cards, and at the bottle of spirits, at the amulet and the periapt that ensure he will keep roaming this plane. What did he promise? As he drinks more with one hand, a ghostly apparition forms in the other hand. A dark reminder, a pistol given to him by the Nameless Sheriff in exchange for his promise. Doc swallowed a slug of the hard stuff as he stared at the pistol in his hand. Then he looked up and saw the horse rustler, the black hat, enter the bar through the swinging doors. Without another thought, Doc shot before the rustler even he had his hand halfway to his holster. Doc saw the shocked look in the rustler's eyes as he fell to the floor, no longer moving.

Doc remembered, now. He promised death.

And so it was ... an existence, forever on a loop, on the Mesa of Madness, a twilight existence of drinking, and gambling, and killing, repeated over and over again. Doc was offering out justice of the roughest sort, to the extent that justice existed in this place. Until one ceaseless twilight, the loop stopped suddenly. Doc felt the pull of the Nameless Sheriff and suddenly found himself ... elsewhere? _This was new_. There were others around, but not like him. Filled with some force ... some kind of ... life. And there was a sun! A sun that went up, and came down, not just the endless twilight of before.

But what wasn't new was that same calling, that same pull by the Nameless Sheriff that Doc felt deep within. For vengeance, or justice, or maybe just death.

Doc pulled the brim of his hat down low over his eyes and began walking. Somewhere out there, cards needed playin'. Somewhere out there, a bottle needed drinkin'.

_Somewhere out there, a person needed killin'_.

*Trait: *I don’t talk about the thing that torments me. I’d rather not burden others with my curse.
*Ideal:* I have a dark calling that puts me above the law.
*Bond: *There’s evil in me, I can feel it. It must never be set free.
*Flaw:* I have an addiction. Although I don’t need to drink to survive, I can’t stop because only drinking keeps the dead at bay … and I can never drink enough.



Edited equipment for theming 5/5/22


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 28, 2022)

*The Colonel*
Air Genasi Tempest Cleric Soldier 9


Spoiler: Portrait








HP 66. Move 35. Darkvision 60. AC 19 Splint+shield (no disadv. w/ stealth)
Athletics +6, Insight +9, Intimidation +5, Religion +3.

Shocking Grasp: 1d20+10, 2d8 lightning, +1d8 radiant 1/start of my next turn (includes amulet)

10'push away on a hit for L or smaller (no save).
Can be opportunity attack
Storm Wrath: When hit by someone w/in 5’, use reaction for 2d8 lightning or thunder damage, DEX save for half (5/long)

10'push away on a hit for L or smaller (no save).
Sacred Flame: DC18 dex or 3d8 radiant 60'. (includes amulet)

Spells prepared: slots 4, 3, 3, 3, 1 [one free casting/long] DC18, attack +10 (includes amulet). Concentration +2 (w. adv.)

Cantrip: (shocking grasp) Mending, Sacred Flame, Guidance, Thaumaturgy
Level 1: (fog cloud, thunderwave) [Feather Fall, Comprehend Languages (r)] Healing Word, Detect Magic (r)
Level 2: (gust of wind, shatter) [Misty Step, Levitate] Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Prayer of Healing, Gentle Repose, Calm Emotions
Level 3: (call lightning, sleet storm) Speak with Dead, Spirit Guardians, Clairvoyance, Revivify
Level 4: (control water, ice storm) Banishment, Stone Shape
Level 5: (destructive wave, insect plague) Commune (r)



Spoiler: Story



Before they were destroyed on the Eastern front, during the Dao-Demon War under the leadership of Hub Despitt, the Coming Storm was an elite aerial mercentary unit known for getting the job done. Not everyone agreed with them of course, and the salaries the unit commanded were high even though none of its members ever seemed to have two gold to rub together. Nevertheless, even the rumour that the Coming Storm had been recruited to this side or that of a given conflict was enough to sway popular opinion in favour of those who recruited them. They looked good in their uniforms, and their reputation for aerial commando missions had been turned into many narratives, sung in taverns or told around campfires, for decades.

The Coming Storm held no national loyalties; their obligations surpassed the rules of kings or of councils, and they turned down many more tickets than they accepted. And they always won.

That was twelve years ago, when they finally entered a conflict from which not a soldier returned. Well, that's not quite true. Individuals emerged in the coming years. Some had no memories of where they had been, or perhaps they had just decided to keep the secrets to themselves. The Colonel was one of these. He had been a medic, a junior officer serving with the brigade. His present rank, for those curious enough to pursue the matter, was a field commission, given him as their numbers dwindled. But he wears his insignia proudly, even if he doesn't want to answer your questions just now.

He has a name, and yes, he's the medic you've read about who would run across battle lines in the pre-dawn light to steal a kiss from his One True Love, and he wears her ring around his neck to this day, but that's not a story he shares freely. To you, he's the Colonel. It's a good enough name for the greengrocer and for his tavernkeeper. He incurs no debts, and is always polite, if perhaps a bit gruff.

There are others who wear the uniform of the Coming Storm, and sometimes they meet, as the Colonel did with Captain Moranne on the Bridge of Bones outside Perniece. They saw each other as they approached, both still in the uniform of a sompany that no longer existed. They stopped at a respectable distance. Some might remember Morainne as a bright-eyed Sergeant, back in the days when she still would sing and smile. In the dry air the lightning in the Colonel's palms sparked, so his hair stood on end. If you were watching from below, you'd notice that neither had a weapon on them, though the captain had an empty scabbard. She saluted him, the captain did. And he returned the salute, but said nothing as the two passed each other, each holding their secrets of a memory shared, that they wished they could shed. The bridge's sighing whispers echoed the tok-tok-tok of their footfalls as the two passed each other and they continued into the mist.





Spoiler: Level 9



Str 14 (+2)
Dex 10 (+0)
Con 14 (+2, adv on conc.) [13+1race]
Int 8 (-1)
Wis 20 (+5, save +9) [15+2 race+1feat+2ASI]
Cha 12 (+1, save+5)

Proficiency: +4, Size M. HP: 66
Proficiencies: all armor and shield, all weapons, land vehicles, dice

*Skills*: Religion, Insight, Athletics, Intimidation

*Background*: Soldier
Feature: Military rank

*Air Genasi*:
Move 35
Darkvision 60
Unending breath – hold breath when not incapacitated
Lightning Resistance:
Mingle with the Wind:

Shocking Grasp (w)
Feather Fall (1/long or slot)
Levitate (1/long or slot)
*Cleric: Tempest*
Cantrips: 4, slots 4, 3, 3, 3, 1
5 (WIS)+9 (level)= 14 spells prepared. DC17, attack +9
Ritual casting
Wrath of the Storm: when hit by someone w/in 5’, use reaction for 2d8 lightning/thunder damage, DEX save for half (WIS/long)
Thunderbolt Strike: with lightning damage push L or smaller creature 10’ away.
Blessed Strike (Tasha): weapon or cantrip does +1d8 radiant 1/start of next turn
Channel Divinity (2/rest):

Turn Undead: action and all undead in 30’ WIS save or turned for 1 min. (CR 1 or less destroyed)
Destructive Wrath: deal max damage with lightning or thunder damage
Harness Divine Power: recover 2 slots up to level 2, bonus action each
*Feat:*
(free at 1) War caster: advantage on concentration, somatic with hands full, opportunity attacks can be cantrip
4: Feytouched: Comprehend languages and Misty step 1/long rest and on spell list.
8: +2 Wis





Spoiler: Equipment



Amulet of the Devout +1
Mithral Splint
2 x Continual Flame on a fist-sized rock (50gp), wrapped in oilcloth.
Priest Pack
Shield with Holy symbol
Knucklebones
Military insignia
A scroll with 108 names written carefully on it.

2 x Holy Symbol (10gp)
50' silk rope (10gp)
2x Clothes, fine (15gp) -- spare uniform
Bedroll (1gp)
crowbar (2gp)
Augury bones (25gp)
300gp worth of diamonds (for revivify) (300gp)

Pouch with 28gp.


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 28, 2022)

Kaligan Wainwright



Spoiler: Picture









Fighter/Psi Warrior 9

AC:18
HP:76
HD: 9/9 at 9d10+2
Speed: 30
Passive Perception: 14
Passive Investigation:14
Passive Insight:18
Proficiency: +4



Spoiler: Abilities and Features



S: 16  D: 12  C: 14  I: 18  W: 10  CH: 10

Save Proficiencies
Strength and Constitution

Skill Proficiencies
History: +8
Insight(expertise): +8
Medicine: +4
Perception: +4
Religion: +8
Stealth: +5

Class Proficiencies
Armor: All armor and shields
Weapons: Simple and Martial

Languages
Common
Draconic

Feats
Telekinetic: +1 Int, gain invisible Mage Hand as a cantrip, castable with no components.  Telekinetic Shove: save or be pushed5 feet towards or away from me.
Telepathic: +1 Int, telepathic speech within 60 feet that is language dependent.  Cast Detect Thoughts 1 x long rest with no components.
Gift of the Gem Dragon: +1 int. Telekinetic Reprisal: When I take damage from a creature within 10 feet, I can use a reaction to do 2d8 force damage and push them back 10 feet, save for half damage and no push.
Skill Expert: +1 int, expertise and proficiency with Insight

Magic Item Substitution
Draconic Gift: Psionic Reach - 1 x long rest cast Telekinesis spell with no components

Class Abilities
*Fighting Style*: Defense
*Second Wind*: 1d10+9 1 x short rest
*Action Surge*: Take another action.
*Extra Attack
Indominable*: Re-roll failed save 1 x long rest
*Psionic Power*: 8 Psionic Dice(d8) that can be used to fuel my abilities.  Regain all dice on long rest.  Gain an expended die back as a bonus action 1 x short rest.
*Protective Field*: Reaction to reduce damage taken by myself or someone within 30 feet by d8+4.  Cost 1 Psionic Die
*Psionic Strike*: After a creature within 30 feet is hit, add d8+4 force damage to the strike.  Cost 1 Psionic Die
*Telekinetic Movement*: You can move an object or a creature with your mind. As an action, you target one loose object that is Large or smaller or one willing creature, other than yourself. If you can see the target and it is within 30 feet of you, you can move it up to 30 feet to an unoccupied space you can see. Alternatively, if it is a Tiny object, you can move it to or from your hand. Either way, you can move the target horizontally, vertically, or both. Once you take this action, you can't do so again until you finish a short or long rest, unless you expend a Psionic Energy die to take it again.
*Psi-Powered Leap*: As a bonus action, you can propel your body with your mind. You gain a flying speed equal to twice your walking speed until the end of the current turn. Once you take this bonus action, you can't do so again until you finish a short or long rest, unless you expend a Psionic Energy die to take it again.
*Telekinetic Thrust*: When you deal damage to a target with your Psionic Strike, you can force the target to make a Strength saving throw against a DC equal to 8 + your proficiency bonus + your Intelligence modifier. If the save fails, you can knock the target prone or move it up to 10 feet in any direction horizontally.





Spoiler: Background



Born into a poor family, I was expected to follow in my father’s footsteps and scrounge junk to sell so that we could survive. For years that’s exactly what I did, but my mind and heart just weren’t in it. I would day dream about being the hero with the sword that kept the village safe. About being a mighty wizard whose magic destroyed legions of invaders. Even about stealing a few large gems from a mansion and retiring. Anything but continuing to search alleys and gutters.

My break came one day as I walked down an alley looking for anything of value. Through a window I saw a group of young men practicing with wooden swords. For weeks I would find excuses to end up in that alley so I could watch the students train, my mind working overtime with dreams of a sword in my hand as I fought monsters. I was shaken out of one of my day dreams by the voice of the sword master calling out to me. He placed a wooden sword in my hand and asked me to strike at him with it. I didn’t have the reflexes or strength that some of the other students did, but I had natural talent and the town needed defenders. My path was set.

Weeks turned into months. I was taught how to calm my mind and focus. How to breathe properly so as to conserve energy. How to fight. Well before my training ended, I was better than any of the other students. However, I had also begun to notice strange things. Sometimes when I thought about where I wanted to place my sword, it would move faster and harder than I intended. Sometimes when I reached for my sword it would shake and rattle for a second as if it wanted to be in my hand. I was thrown off by these incidents and the techniques for calming my mind started failing me. I knew what I had to do.

A few days later I walked out of town with my sword and a few other things I had packed, and headed out into the wilderness. Far from town I found a small cave in a wood and made it my home. For the next few years I focused inward, trying to understand what was going on inside of my mind. Slowly but surely I learned how to move objects with but a thought. How to use my mind to propel weapons I used with such force that they hit harder than the strongest man could swing. Even how to propel myself if need be. Yet still I knew there was more.

Unfortunately, that more was never to be. While I was out training I heard the sound of many feet marching through the woods. Quietly I snuck closer until I could see them. There were at least a hundred furry humanlike things with dog heads(Gnolls). One of them was barking orders at the others in a language that I didn’t understand, but as I focused on him, trying to understand what he said, his thoughts became clear to me. They were headed to raid my home. Startled I lost my focus and thoughts fled. When they were far enough away that I could safely move, I quickly headed home by paths known only to me.

I arrived back home a full half day ahead of the creatures and gave warning. Adding to the regular defenders were militia called to defend the town, and myself. The battle was short and fierce, but because we had time to prepare, the would be raiders were driven back with great losses. The dead on our side were few. The town celebrated me for a week. The feasting and drink were better than any I had ever tasted in my life. The poor don’t get food like this. Hermits alone in the woods eat what they can find. I like it! Too much. Perhaps I would have learned deeper secrets had I returned to the cave, but my new life as a hero of my town was too tempting to give up. I will have to find another path to those secrets.



*Personality Trait*: I am utterly serene, even in the face of disaster.
*Ideal*: If you know yourself, there’s nothing left to know.
*Bond*: I am still seeking the enlightenment that I pursued in my seclusion.
*Flaw*: Now that I’ve returned to the world, I enjoy its delights a bit too much.





Spoiler: Equipment



Breastplate
Shield
Longsword+1
Longbow
20 arrows
2 weeks rations
2 waterskins
Backpack
Bedroll
Blanket
Herbalism Kit
24 gold
5 silver


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 28, 2022)

*Duvrael Oolo*
N yuan ti pureblood diviner 9



Spoiler: Portrait











Spoiler: Sheet



*Name:* Durvael Oolo
*Gender:* male
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Heritage:* yuan ti pureblood
*Class:* wizard (school of divination) 9

*AC* 12 (15 with _mage armor_, +5 with _shield_)
*HP* 56
*Hit Dice:* 9d6+18
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Passive Perception:* 15 (darkvision 60)
*Proficiency *+4
*Initiative:* +2
*Languages: *Common, Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Elvish, Giant, Primordial, Sylvan

*Attack (melee): *dagger +6 (1d4+2 piercing; finesse, light, thrown 20/60)
*Attack (ranged): *dagger +6 (1d4+2 piercing; finesse, light, thrown 20/60)
*Attack (magic): *spell +9 (see spell description)
*Notes: *Portent can replace any attack roll, saving throw or ability check with one of two d20 rolls made after a long rest.

*Stats:
Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 14 (+2) *Int* 20 (+5) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Cha* 10 (+0)
*Saves:* Int +9, Wis +5

*Skills:*
Arcana (int) +9
History (int) +9
Medicine (wis) +5
Nature (int) +9

*Racial features: yuan ti pureblood
Ability score increase (TCoE variant):* Int +2, Con +1
*Darkvision:* 60 ft.
*Innate spellcasting: *_Poison spray_ cantrip, _Animal friendship_ (snakes) at will. _Suggestion_ 1/LR. DC12 or +4.
*Magic resistance:* Resistance to magic spells and effects.
*Poison immunity:* Immune to poison damage and the poisoned condition.
*Languages:* Common, Abyssal, Draconic.

*Class features: wizard (school of divination)
Proficiencies: *No armor, no tools. Daggers, darts, slings, quarterstaffs, light crossbows. Int saves, wis saves. Arcana, medicine skills.
*Spellcasting: *Can cast spells at +9 or DC17. See Magic section.
*Ritual casting:* Can cast certain spells as rituals (casting time is 10 minutes longer than normal, but does not expend a spell slot).
*Arcane recovery: *Upon finishing a short rest, regain 5 (half level) spell slots.
*Arcane tradition: *School of divination
*Divination savant:* Gold and time spent to copy divination spells to spellbook is halved.
*Portent: *Upon finishing a long rest, roll two d20s. Replace any attack roll, saving throw or ability check by you or any creature in sight with that roll (before they make a roll).
*Expert divination:* When casting a divination spell of 2nd level or higher, regain a lower level spell slot.
*Ability score improvement (level 4):* Int +2.
*Ability score improvement (level 8):* Linguist feat: int +1, gain three languages (Elvish, Primordial, Sylvan), can create ciphers.

*Background features: cloistered scholar
Skill proficiencies: *History, Nature.
*Language proficiencies:* Two languages (Giant, Celestial).
*Library acces: *Can freely use the library and can be admitted more easily to other libraries.





Spoiler: Magic



*Cantrips known (4+1): *Chill Touch, Fire Bolt, Mage Hand, Minor Illusion, Poison Spray (racial)
*Spellbook: *

*1st (4): *Detect Magic (ritual; _divination_), Find Familiar (ritual), Mage Armor, Shield
*2nd (4): *Augury (ritual; _div_), Detect Thoughts (_div_), Enhance Ability, Invisibility
*3rd (4): *Clairvoyance (_div_), Dispel Magic, Enemies Abound, Fireball
*4th (4): *Arcane Eye (_div_), Banishment, Greater Invisibility, Wall Of Fire
*5th (2): *Hold Monster, Rary's Telepathic Bond (_div_)
*Spells prepared (14): *(1st) Detect Magic, Mage Armor, Shield, (2nd) Invisibility, Enhance Ability, (3rd) Clairvoyance, Dispel Magic, Enemies Abound, Fireball, (4th) Arcane Eye, Banishment, Greater Invisibility, (5th) Hold Monster, Rary's Telepathic Bond
*Spell slots: *4/3/3/3/1
*Spell attack: +9
Spell save: DC 17

Racial magic:*
_Poison spray_ cantrip, _Animal friendship_ (snakes) at will. _Suggestion_ 1/LR. DC12 or +4.


Spoiler: Spells



*Animal Friendship* (_snakes only_)
_1st-level enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (a morsel of food)
*Duration:* 24 hours
This spell lets you convince a beast that you mean it no harm. Choose a beast that you can see within range. It must see and hear you. If the beast’s Intelligence is 4 or higher, the spell fails. Otherwise, the beast must succeed on a Wisdom saving throw or be charmed by you for the spell’s duration. If you or one of your companions harms the target, the spell ends.
*At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 2nd level or higher, you can affect one additional beast for each slot level above 1st.

*Arcane Eye*
_4th-level divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (a bit of bat fur)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 hour
You create an invisible, magical eye within range that hovers in the air for the duration. You mentally receive visual information from the eye, which has normal vision and darkvision out to 30 feet. The eye can look in every direction.
As an action, you can move the eye up to 30 feet in any direction. There is no limit to how far away from you the eye can move, but it can’t enter another plane of existence. A solid barrier blocks the eye’s movement, but the eye can pass through an opening as small as 1 inch in diameter.

*Augury*
_2nd-level divination (*ritual*)_
*Casting Time:* 1 minute
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M (specially marked sticks, bones, or similar tokens worth at least 25 gp)
*Duration:* Instantaneous
By casting gem-inlaid sticks, rolling dragon bones, laying out ornate cards, or employing some other divining tool, you receive an omen from an otherworldly entity about the results of a specific course of action that you plan to take within the next 30 minutes. The DM chooses from the following possible omens:

Weal, for good results
Woe, for bad results
Weal and woe, for both good and bad results
Nothing, for results that aren’t especially good or bad
The spell doesn’t take into account any possible circumstances that might change the outcome, such as the casting of additional spells or the loss or gain of a companion. If you cast the spell two or more times before completing your next long rest, there is a cumulative 25 percent chance for each casting after the first that you get a random reading. The DM makes this roll in secret.

*Banishment*
_4th-level abjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 60 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (an item distasteful to the target)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 minute
You attempt to send one creature that you can see within range to another place of existence. The target must succeed on a Charisma saving throw or be banished.
If the target is native to the plane of existence you’re on, you banish the target to a harmless demiplane. While there, the target is incapacitated. The target remains there until the spell ends, at which point the target reappears in the space it left or in the nearest unoccupied space if that space is occupied.
If the target is native to a different plane of existence that the one you’re on, the target is banished with a faint popping noise, returning to its home plane. If the spell ends before 1 minute has passed, the target reappears in the space it left or in the nearest unoccupied space if that space is occupied. Otherwise, the target doesn’t return.
*At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 5th level or higher, you can target one additional creature for each slot level above 4th.

*Chill Touch*
_Necromancy cantrip_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 120 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 1 round
You create a ghostly, skeletal hand in the space of a creature within range. Make a ranged spell attack against the creature to assail it with the chill of the grave. On a hit, the target takes 1d8 necrotic damage, and it can’t regain hit points until the start of your next turn. Until then, the hand clings to the target. If you hit an undead target, it also has disadvantage on attack rolls against you until the end of your next turn.
*At Higher Levels.* This spell’s damage increases by 1d8 when you reach 5th level (2d8), 11th level (3d8), and 17th level (4d8).

*Clairvoyance*
_3rd-level divination_
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* 1 mile
*Components:* V, S, M (a focus worth at least 100 gp, either a jeweled horn for hearing or a glass eye for seeing)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 10 minutes
You create an invisible sensor within range in a location familiar to you (a place you have visited or seen before) or in an obvious location that is unfamiliar to you (such as behind a door, around a corner, or in a grove of trees). The sensor remains in place for the duration, and it can’t be attacked or otherwise interacted with.
When you cast the spell, you choose seeing or hearing. You can use the chosen sense through the sensor as if you were in its space. As your action, you can switch between seeing and hearing. A creature that can see the sensor (such as a creature benefitting from see invisibility or truesight) sees a luminous, intangible orb about the size of your fist.

*Detect Magic*
_1st-level divination (*ritual*)_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 10 minutes
For the duration, you sense the presence of magic within 30 feet of you. If you sense magic in this way, you can use your action to see a faint aura around any visible creature or object in the area that bears magic, and you learn its school of magic, if any.
The spell can penetrate most barriers, but is blocked by 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt.

*Detect Thoughts*
_2nd-level divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M (a copper piece)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 minute
For the duration, you can read the thoughts of certain creatures. When you cast the spell and as your action on each turn until the spell ends, you can focus your mind on any one creature that you can see within 30 feet of you. If the creature you choose has an Intelligence of 3 or lower or doesn’t speak any language, the creature is unaffected.
You initially learn the surface thoughts of the creature—what is most on its mind in that moment. As an action, you can either shift your attention to another creature’s thoughts or attempt to probe deeper into the same creature’s mind. If you probe deeper, the target must make a Wisdom saving throw. If it fails, you gain insight into its reasoning (if any), its emotional state, and something that looms large in its mind (such as something it worries over, loves, or hates). If it succeeds, the spell ends. Either way, the target knows that you are probing into its mind, and unless you shift your attention to another creature’s thoughts, the creature can use its action on its turn to make an Intelligence check contested by your Intelligence check; if it succeeds, the spell ends.
Questions verbally directed at the target creature naturally shape the course of its thoughts, so this spell is particularly effective as part of an interrogation.
You can also use this spell to detect the presence of thinking creatures you can’t see. When you cast the spell or as your action during the duration, you can search for thoughts within 30 feet of you. The spell can penetrate barriers, but 2 feet of rock, 2 inches of any metal other than lead, or a thin sheet of lead blocks you. You can’t detect a creature with an Intelligence of 3 or lower or one that doesn’t speak any language.
Once you detect the presence of a creature in this way, you can read its thoughts for the rest of the duration as described above, even if you can’t see it, but it must still be within range.

*Dispel Magic*
_3rd-level abjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 120 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Choose any creature, object, or magical effect within range. Any spell of 3rd level or lower on the target ends. For each spell of 4th level or higher on the target, make an ability check using your spellcasting ability. The DC equals 10 + the spell’s level. On a successful check, the spell ends.
*At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 4th level or higher, you automatically end the effects of a spell on the target if the spell’s level is equal to or less than the level of the spell slot you used.

*Enemies Abound (XGtE)*
_3rd-level enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 120 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 minute
You reach into the mind of one creature you can see and force it to make an Intelligence saving throw. A creature automatically succeeds if it is immune to being frightened. On a failed save, the target loses the ability to distinguish friend from foe, regarding all creatures it can see as enemies until the spell ends. Each time the target takes damage, it can repeat the saving throw, ending the effect on itself on a success.
Whenever the affected creature chooses another creature as a target, it must choose the target at random from among the creatures it can see within range of the attack, spell, or other ability it’s using. If an enemy provokes an opportunity attack from the affected creature, the creature must make that attack if it is able to.

*Enhance Ability*
_2nd-level transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S, M (fur or a feather from a beast)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 hour
You touch a creature and bestow upon it a magical enhancement. Choose one of the following effects; the target gains the effect until the spell ends.

*Bear’s Endurance.* The target has advantage on Constitution checks. It also gains 2d6 temporary hit points, which are lost when the spell ends.
*Bull’s Strength.* The target has advantage on Strength checks, and their carrying capacity doubles.
*Cat’s Grace.* The target has advantage on Dexterity checks. It also doesn’t take damage from falling 20 feet or less if it isn’t incapacitated.
*Eagle’s Splendor.* The target has advantage on Charisma checks.
*Fox’s Cunning.* The target has advantage on Intelligence checks.
*Owl’s Wisdom.* The target has advantage on Wisdom checks.
*At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 3rd level or higher, you can target one additional creature for each slot level above 2nd.

*Find Familiar*
_1st-level conjuration (*ritual*)_
*Casting Time:* 1 hour
*Range:* 10 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (10 gp worth of charcoal, incense, and herbs that must be consumed by fire in a brass brazier)
*Duration:* Instantaneous
You gain the service of a familiar, a spirit that takes an animal form you choose: bat, cat, crab, frog (toad), hawk, lizard, octopus, owl, poisonous snake, fish (quipper), rat, raven, sea horse, spider, or weasel. Appearing in an unoccupied space within range, the familiar has the statistics of the chosen form, though it is a celestial, fey, or fiend (your choice) instead of a beast.
Your familiar acts independently of you, but it always obeys your commands. In combat, it rolls its own initiative and acts on its own turn. A familiar can’t attack, but it can take other actions as normal.
When the familiar drops to 0 hit points, it disappears, leaving behind no physical form. It reappears after you cast this spell again. As an action, you can temporarily dismiss your familiar to a pocket dimension. Alternatively, you can dismiss it forever. As an action while it is temporarily dismissed, you can cause it to reappear in any unoccupied space within 30 feet of you. Whenever the familiar drops to 0 hit points or disappears into the pocket dimension, it leaves behind in its space anything it was wearing or carrying.
While your familiar is within 100 feet of you, you can communicate with it telepathically. Additionally, as an action, you can see through your familiar’s eyes and hear what it hears until the start of your next turn, gaining the benefits of any special senses that the familiar has. During this time, you are deaf and blind with regard to your own senses.
You can’t have more than one familiar at a time. If you cast this spell while you already have a familiar, you instead cause it to adopt a new form. Choose one of the forms from the above list. Your familiar transforms into the chosen creature.
Finally, when you cast a spell with a range of touch, your familiar can deliver the spell as if it had cast the spell. Your familiar must be within 100 feet of you, and it must use its reaction to deliver the spell when you cast it. If the spell requires an attack roll, you use your attack modifier for the roll.

*Fireball*
_3rd-level evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 150 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (a tiny ball of bat guano and sulfur)
*Duration:* Instantaneous
A bright streak flashes from your pointing finger to a point you choose within range then blossoms with a low roar into an explosion of flame. Each creature in a 20-foot radius must make a Dexterity saving throw. A target takes 8d6 fire damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one. The fire spreads around corners. It ignites flammable objects in the area that aren’t being worn or carried.
*At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 4th level or higher, the damage increases by 1d6 for each slot level above 3rd.

*Fire Bolt*
_Evocation cantrip_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 120 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
You hurl a mote of fire at a creature or object within range. Make a ranged spell attack against the target. On a hit, the target takes 1d10 fire damage. A flammable object hit by this spell ignites if it isn’t being worn or carried.
*At Higher Levels.* This spell’s damage increases by 1d10 when you reach 5th level (2d10), 11th level (3d10), and 17th level (4d10).

*Greater Invisibility*
_4th-level illusion_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 minute
You or a creature you touch becomes invisible until the spell ends. Anything the target is wearing or carrying is invisible as long as it is on the target’s person.

*Hold Monster*
_5th-level enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 90 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (a small, straight piece of iron)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 minute
Choose a creature that you can see within range. The target must succeed on a Wisdom saving throw or be paralyzed for the duration. This spell has no effect on undead. At the end of each of its turns, the target can make another Wisdom saving throw. On a success, the spell ends on the target.
*At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 6th level or higher, you can target one additional creature for each slot level above 5th. The creatures must be within 30 feet of each other when you target them.

*Invisibility*
_2nd-level illusion_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S, M (an eyelash encased in gum arabic)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 hour
A creature you touch becomes invisible until the spell ends. Anything the target is wearing or carrying is invisible as long as it is on the target’s person. The spell ends for a target that attacks or casts a spell.
*At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 3rd level or higher, you can target one additional creature for each slot level above 2nd.

*Mage Armor*
_1st-level abjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S, M (a piece of cured leather)
*Duration:* 8 hours
You touch a willing creature who isn’t wearing armor, and a protective magical force surrounds it until the spell ends. The target’s base AC becomes 13 + its Dexterity modifier. The spell ends if the target dons armor or if you dismiss the spell as an action.

*Mage Hand*
_Conjuration cantrip_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 1 minute
A spectral, floating hand appears at a point you choose within range. The hand lasts for the duration or until you dismiss it as an action. The hand vanishes if it is ever more than 30 feet away from you or if you cast this spell again.
You can use your action to control the hand. You can use the hand to manipulate an object, open an unlocked door or container, stow or retrieve an item from an open container, or pour the contents out of a vial. You can move the hand up to 30 feet each time you use it.
The hand can’t attack, activate magical items, or carry more than 10 pounds.

*Minor Illusion*
_Illusion cantrip_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* S, M (a bit of fleece)
*Duration:* 1 minute
You create a sound or an image of an object within range that lasts for the duration. The illusion also ends if you dismiss it as an action or cast this spell again.
If you create a sound, its volume can range from a whisper to a scream. It can be your voice, someone else’s voice, a lion’s roar, a beating of drums, or any other sound you choose. The sound continues unabated throughout the duration, or you can make discrete sounds at different times before the spell ends.
If you create an image of an object—such as a chair, muddy footprints, or a small chest—it must be no larger than a 5-foot cube. The image can’t create sound, light, smell, or any other sensory effect. Physical interaction with the image reveals it to be an illusion, because things can pass through it.
If a creature uses its action to examine the sound or image, the creature can determine that it is an illusion with a successful Intelligence (Investigation) check against your spell save DC. If a creature discerns the illusion for what it is, the illusion becomes faint to the creature.

*Poison Spray*
_Conjuration cantrip_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 10 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
You extend your hand toward a creature you can see within range and project a puff of noxious gas from your palm. The creature must succeed on a Constitution saving throw or take 1d12 poison damage.
*At Higher Levels.* This spell’s damage increases by 1d12 when you reach 5th level (2d12), 11th level (3d12), and 17th level (4d12).

*Rary's Telepathic Bond*
_5th-level divination (*ritual*)_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (pieces of eggshell from two different kinds of creatures)
*Duration:* 1 hour
You forge a telepathic link among up to eight willing creatures of your choice within range, psychically linking each creature to all the others for the duration. Creatures with Intelligence scores of 2 or less aren’t affected by this spell.
Until the spell ends, the targets can communicated telepathically through the bond whether or not they have a common language. The communication is possible over any distance, though it can’t extend to other planes of existence.

*Shield*
_1st-level abjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 reaction, which you take when you are hit by an attack or targeted by the Magic Missile spell
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 1 round
An invisible barrier of magical force appears and protects you. Until the start of your next turn, you have a +5 bonus to AC, including against the triggering attack, and you take no damage from Magic Missile.

*Suggestion*
_2nd-level enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, M (a snake’s tongue and either a bit of honeycomb or a drop of sweet oil)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 8 hours
You suggest a course of activity (limited to a sentence or two) and magically influence a creature you can see within range that can hear and understand you. Creatures that can’t be charmed are immune to this effect. The suggestion must be worded in such a manner as to make the course of action sound reasonable. Asking the creature to stab itself, throw itself onto a spear, immolate itself, or do some other obviously harmful act ends the spell.
The target must make a Wisdom saving throw. On a failed save, it purses the course of action you described to the best of its ability. The suggested course of action can continue for the entire duration. If the suggested activity can be completed in a shorter time, the spell ends when the subject finishes what it was asked to do.
You can also specify conditions that will trigger a special activity during the duration. For example, you might suggest that a knight give her warhorse to the first beggar she meets. If the condition isn’t met before the spell expires, the activity isn’t preformed.
If you or any of your companions damage the target, the spell ends.

*Wall Of Fire*
_4th-level evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 120 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (a small piece of phosphorus)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 minute
You create a wall of fire on a solid surface within range. You can make the wall up to 60 feet long, 20 feet high, and 1 foot thick, or a ringed wall up to 20 feet in diameter, 20 feet high, and 1 foot thick. The wall is opaque and lasts for the duration.
When the wall appears, each creature within its area must make a Dexterity saving throw. On a failed save, a creature takes 5d8 fire damage, or half as much damage on a successful save.
One side of the wall, selected by you when you cast this spell, deals 5d8 fire damage to each creature that ends its turn within 10 feet of that side or inside the wall. A creature takes the same damage when it enters the wall for the first time on a turn or ends its turn there. The other side of the wall deals no damage.
*At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 5th level or higher, the damage increases by 1d8 for each slot level above 4th.








Spoiler: Gear



Arcane focus: staff
Component pouch (including expensive components for _Augury_, _Clairvoyance _and _Find Familiar_)
Dagger x2
Clothes, fine, with robes
Bandolier (_Bag of holding _and two pouches), containing:

_Enduring spellbook_ (XGtE)
Acid (vial)
Alchemist's fire (flask)
Book
Candle x10
Case (map or scroll) with 20 sheets of parchment
Chalk 3 pieces
Ink (1 ounce bottle) and ink pen x2
Mess kit
Mirror, steel
Poison, basic (vial)
Potion of Greater Healing
Rations x10
Scale, merchant's
Tinderbox
Torch x10
Waterskin
35 gp, 7 sp, 3 cp






Spoiler: About



*Appearance:*
A tall, tan man with a finely trimmed beard and moustache, Durvael Oolo carries himself with an air of regal aloofness from the world. Fond of intricate jewelry and fine fabrics, he is used to cover up those scaly parts of his lower body that give away his reptilian heritage.
When travelling, Durvael wears a bandolier that can magically fit all his possessions, and uses a gem-topped staff. His serpent familiar Hisss often wraps itself around the staff.

*Personality:*
Calm and collected, Durvael is often said to be devoid of emotions altogether. What they cannot fathom, however, is that the yuan ti feels so little empathy for the people around him as another being would have for the ants crawling beneath their feet. Patient and well educated, he places knowledge and magic over the concerns of man, unless they threaten his very survival.

*Personality traits: *I am always calm, even in the face of danger, and I am forever seeking more knowledge about magic and history.
*Ideal: *Power. Knowledge is the path to power and dominance.
*Bond: *Even though I have rejected them, the yuan ti will always be more of a family to me than these humans.
*Flaws: *I'm never satisfied with the power, skill and knowledge I have, I always want more.

*Backstory:*





Spoiler: Familiar



*Hisss*, unaligned tiny fiend (poisonous snake)
*Str *2 (-4) *Dex *16 (+3) *Con *11 (+0) *Int *1 (-5) *Wis *10 (+0) *Cha *3 (-4)
*AC:* 13
*HP:* 2 (1d4)
*Speed: *30 ft, swim 30 ft.
*Initiative:* +3
*Senses:* Blindsight 10 ft, passive perception 10
*Familiar:* Cannot Attack, can deliver touch spells, can communicate with master telepathically within 100 ft, master can spend an action to perceive through familiar's senses.


----------



## Lidgar (Apr 29, 2022)

*Jack "The Knife" Blake*
Level 9 Neutral Human Male Rogue Thief



Spoiler: Portrait











Spoiler: Stats, Abilities, and Combat



AC 17 (Studded Leather)
HP 66 (9D8 HD)
Init +5
Speed 30'

Stats
Str 10 (+0)
Dex 20 (+5)
Con 15 (+2)
Int 8 (-1)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 12 (+1)
Passive Perception 20
Passive Investigation 17

Attack Actions
*Dagger of Venom* +10, 1d4+6 piercing (1d4+1 if off-hand attack), Range 20/60
You can use an action to cause thick, black poison to coat the blade. The poison remains for 1 minute or until an Attack using this weapon hits a creature. That creature must succeed on a DC 15 Constitution saving throw or take 2d10 poison damage and become Poisoned for 1 minute. The Dagger can't be used this way again until the next dawn.

*Light Crossbow +1 *+10, 1d8+6 piercing, Range 80/320, 20 crossbow bolts

Short Sword +9, 1d6+5 piercing

Sneak Attack 5d6

Abilities
Expertise (Investigation, Perception, Thieves' Tools, Stealth)
Thieves' Cant
Cunning Action (Dash, Disengage, Hide, Slight of Hand, Disarm Trap, Open Lock, Use an Object)
Second Story Work (Climb at normal speed, running jump distance +5 ft.)
Uncanny Dodge (Reaction for 1/2 damage on attack)
Evasion (1/2 or no damage on Dex saves)
Supreme Sneak (Advantage on Stealth if 1/2 movement)

Feats
Lucky (3 luck points, spend to roll additional d20 on attack, ability check, save, or replace attack roll against; replenish after long rest)

Proficient Skills
Athletics +4
Deception +5
Intimidation +5
Investigation +7
Perception  +10
Sleight of Hand +9
Stealth +13

Languages
Common, Orcish, Thieves' Cant





Spoiler: Equipment



Magic Items
_Dagger of Venom
Light Crossbow +1
Potion of Extra Healing
Potion of Healing_

Mundane Equipment
Short sword
Studded leather
Thieves tools
Backpack
Bedroll
Mess kit
Tinderbox
Torches (6)
Rations (5)
Waterskin
Hempen rope (50 ft.)
Piton (3)
Hammer
Crowbar





Spoiler: Description and Background



Description
Age 33; Height 5'9"; Weight 155 lbs
Brown hair, brown eyes
Claw mark scar on left cheek

Background
Jack always considered himself lucky. Sure, growing up on the streets of Greyhawk with his older sister Dahlia wasn't exactly a plush life, but they were free, and Dahlia made sure they always had a safe place to sleep and plenty to eat. It was Dahlia who was first recruited by the Guild, and she made sure they took her little brother under their protection as well. It wasn't long before the siblings made a name for themselves in the underworld, pulling off first small jobs with locals, and then moving up to more sophisticated heists. Dahlia was the brains, and Jack the muscle - always watching Dahlia's back, using his uncanny senses to alert her of trouble or to swiftly eliminate a threat. While there were plenty of close shaves, Jack knew his luck would pull them through, as it had done in the dark alleys of Greyhawk time and time again.

That all changed on the Azbar job. As usual Dahlia was first to hear of a new target visiting the City: a rich merchant from the east named Azbar. It was rumored he had meticulous tastes, with a particular fondness for rare art and jewels. Best of all, it seemed he travelled alone.

Dahlia of course planned the heist to the finest detail. They would first case the inn he was staying at carefully, discovering his habits and routines. It didn't take long to discover he disappeared in the City's sewers almost every night, leaving his room securely locked. It was almost too easy, and this started to make Dahlia uneasy. Jack urged her on however, pleading that the lack of guards and other precautions was just the simple ignorance of a foreigner. Charming as ever, Jack finally convinced Dahlia to go forward with the job, much to his later regret.

Picking the lock to the merchant's room proved to be a straightforward affair for Dahlia while Jack watched the hallway. Once inside, they were immediately struck by the display of valuables, including gilded coffers, serving sets, and an ornate chest. Jack thanked his luck yet again, as they quickly set forth pilfering the joint, including a flat lacquered box that Jack slipped into his pouch. They were just considering the lock on the chest when they heard the doorknob slowly turn.

Jack immediately sprang to the door, hoping to strike the intruder from behind as he entered. Dahlia hid behind the bed. Unexpectedly it was the merchant Azbar, returning hours earlier than expected.

Tall and well-built, the dark merchant scanned the room from the doorway. With great suddenness, Azbar reached behind the door where Jack was hiding and _yanked_ him out with a force well beyond the man's proportions. Grinning, Azbar gazed at Jack while giving a glance to where Dahlia was hiding.

"So, the foolish humans think to rob me? Laughable. While I normally like to play with my prey, alas, I must depart and therefore dispose of you more quickly than I'd like. Time to die little ones."

Closing the door behind him while still holding Jack with one powerful arm, Azbar then _changed, _transforming into a humanoid that had the features of a striped tiger. It was his hands that were oddest of all - they were backwards, with thumbs facing outwards instead of in. He then causally swiped his free claw across Jack's face with a vicious blow. Blackness engulfed him.

Sometime later Jack awoke in a pool of his own blood. His luck had saved him again, as his face had fallen onto a rich, thick carpet which seemed to have staunched much of the blood flow. To his horror, his sister was not so fortunate. Her broken and gashed body law sprawled upon the bed, her blood splattered on the walls. In shock, gasping, Jack haltingly made his escape through the room's lone window. Of Azbar, no sign was seen of him again.

It wasn't until days later, still morning his sister's death, when Jack thought to open the lacquered box. Inside was a curious, curved dagger with etching on the blade in some unknown tongue, as well as a note written in some type of elvish script. Using his contacts at the Guild, Jack had the both the dagger and note translated. The dagger turned out to be magical - with a command, poison could issue forth from the blade itself. The note was more mysterious. It only mentioned that the giants to the northwest were somehow key to their efforts - whoever "they" were - and that Azbar should proceed with haste to support them.   

Thus, with note and dagger in hand, Jack now had a new target. For once this target was not about the riches, or even what the Guild wanted. No, this target was about revenge - and it started with finding some giants.


----------



## Blue (Apr 29, 2022)

*Eoghan*, also known as *Deep Well*
_A humble firbolg lorechanter from deep within the fey forests_
NG Firbolg Fey Traveler Bard (College of Glamour) 9
Group One


Spoiler: Portrait








*Eoghen* AC 15 HP 75/75 PP 19 HD 9/9 BI 5/5 SSdc17 4/4 3/3 3/3 3/3 1/1 dm1/1 ds1/1 HS4/4
BI = Bardic Inspiration (short rest recovery)
dm = Detect Magic (1 free use per day from Firbolg)
ds = Disguise Self (1 free use per day from Firbolg)
HS = Hidden Step (PROF uses per day from Firbolg)

*HP* 75     *HD* 9d8+3
*AC* 15     *Saves* STR +0, DEX +7, CON +8, INT +1, WIS +2, CHR +10
*Speed* 30 ft
*Initiative* +4
*Proficiency* +4
*Passive Perception* 19 *Investigation* 12 *Insight* 13
*Languages* Common, Giant, Sylvan
*Bardic Inspiration* 5d8, recovered on short rest
*Spell Slots* 4 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 1


Spoiler: Background



Description
A study in contrasts.  Nigh eight feet tall, but gentle in each motion.  In the towns like a colt afraid to trample someone, in the woods a sure stride.  Eyes wide as a child as if seeing everything for the first time, but learned words when speaking.  The only part not a contradiction is the chanting.  So low it’s a rumble in the boots and the pit of the stomach seems like the only thing that should come from that wide, tall frame.  And if he brings out his bandore, bodhran, or other instrument, sublime.

When asked about home he talks of valleys and peaks, but his accent tells you they are far from here.  When asked of his name he says he has been called Deep Well, but another time he answers when someone calls him Yew-en, which he spells Eoghan using the script of the fey.  Family he tells of brother, sisters, cousins, fathers, mothers, aunt and uncles, but maybe that is his clan, or maybe a whole tribe in stories that last for hours.  All the while he smiles his gentle smile, as if names are the way with the least worth to describe someone but he is supportive that one day we will be mature enough to discover that ourselves.

The nobles think the fey sent him - at least they take pride that even the fickle rulers of the Summerlands or the Court of Gloaming capitulated to their pleas and sent a champion.  The few that have heard him chant wonder if mayhaps he is more closely associated to the archfey than that, while those who only look at his odd outlander ways discount him as but a traveler and adventurer.  He just smiles and nods as if they are all equally right - or equally wrong.

*Trait:* One should only take what one needs and no more; greed is a great evil
*Ideal:* Each note in the song of life is worth hearing; harmonies can be found in the strangest places.
*Bond:* As long as one is a good shepherd and caretaker to the lands, one remains true to oneself.
*Flaw:* These races are green and juvenile, and sometimes their actions are abhorrent.

*Background:* Fey Traveler.  Uses PHB customization rules.  As Far Traveler except replaces Insight with Performance.

Feature: All Eyes on You.
Your accent, mannerisms, figures of speech, and perhaps even your appearance all mark you as foreign. Curious glances are directed your way wherever you go, which can be a nuisance, but you also gain the friendly interest of scholars and others intrigued by far-off lands, to say nothing of everyday folk who are eager to hear stories of your homeland.

You can parley this attention into access to people and places you might not otherwise have, for you and your traveling companions. Noble lords, scholars, and merchant princes, to name a few, might be interested in hearing about your distant homeland and people.





Spoiler: Abilities and Skills



*Str* 8 (-1)
Athletics +1

*Dex* 14 (+2) [13 +1 ASI @ 4th]
Acrobatics +4
Sleight of Hand +4
Stealth +4

*Con* 16 (+3) [14 +1 racial +1 Resilient(CON)]

*Int* 10 (+0)
Arcana +2                 
+History +4                 
Investigate +2
Nature +2
Religion +2

*Wis* 12 (+1)
Animal Handling +3
Insight +3
Medicine +3
++Perception +9
Survival +3

*Chr* 20 (+5) [15 +2 racial +1 ASI @ 4th +2 ASI @ 8th]
+Deception +9
Intimidate +5
+Performance +9
++Persuasion +13

+ = Proficient
++ = Expertise
Jack of all trades grants half proficiency to all untrained ability checks





Spoiler: Features



*Firbolg Magic.* You can cast detect magic and disguise self spells with this trait. When you use this version of disguise self, you can seem up to 3 feet shorter or taller. Once you cast either of these spells with this trait, you can't cast that spell with it again until you finish a long rest. You can also cast these spells using any spell slots you have.
Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma is your spellcasting ability for these spells when you cast them with this trait (choose when you select this race).
*Hidden Step.* As a bonus action, you can magically turn invisible until the start of your next turn or until you attack, make a damage roll, or force someone to make a saving throw. You can use this trait a number of times equal to your proficiency bonus, and you regain all expended uses when you finish a long rest.
*Powerful Build.* You count as one size larger when determining your carrying capacity and the weight you can push, drag, or lift.
*Speech of Beast and Leaf.* You have the ability to communicate in a limited manner with Beasts, Plants, and vegetation. They can understand the meaning of your words, though you have no special ability to understand them in return. You have advantage on all Charisma checks you make to influence them.
Note: Firbolg features taken from most recent publishing in MP:MM.

*Bardic Inspiration:* Five d8, recovered on a short rest

Inspire: Bonus action: Grant to self/ally for use in next 10 minutes.  Chosen after seeing result of d20 check.
Mantle of Inspiration: Bonus action, choose 5 creatures within 60’.  Each gains 8 tHP and may spend their reaction to move their speed without provoking OA.
*Jack of All Trades:* Half proficiency on any untrained ability check
*Song of Rest:* Self and allies regain 1d8 extra HPs after short rest.
*Countercharm:* Action - performance that grants advantage vs. frightened or charm 30’, lasts until end of next turn.
*Enthralling Performance:* Charge performance with seductive fey magic.  Perform for at least 1 minute.  Choose up to 5 humanoids who listened.  Wis save or charmed.  Idolize me, speak glowingly of me, hinders anyone who opposes me, though avoids violence unless already inclined to fight.  Lasts 1 hour, or until it witnesses me attacking or damaging it’s allies.  No hint charm was attempted.  Once per short rest.
*Mantle of Majesty:* Cloak self in fey magic that makes others want to serve me.  Bonus action: Cast Command without slot and cloak in unearthly beauty for 1 minute (concentration).  During this time, cast Command as bonus action without slot every round.  Any creature charmed by me automatically fails vs. command.  Once per long rest.

*Resilient (CON):* Proficient in CON saves.





Spoiler: Magic



*Spell Attack* +9, *DC *17
Cantrips

Minor Illusion
Prestidigitation
Vicious Mockery
1st (4 slots)

Faerie Fire ©
Healing Word
Silvery Barbs - make enemy reroll, could be attack or a save.  And give advantage to ally.
Tasha’s Hideous Laughter ©
[] Detect Magic ®
[] Disguise Self - can do up to 3 feet taller or shorter.
2nd (3 slots)

Aid - note, can stand up 3 people
Phantasmal Force ©
Shatter
Suggestion ©
3rd (3 slots)

Hypnotic Pattern ©
4th (3 slots)

Charm Monster
Polymorph ©
5th (1 slot)

Animate Objects ©

Bards may ritually cast.
Detect Magic & Disguise Self are racial abilities that may be used once each and via spell slots.
Fochlucan Bandore acts as spell focus.  Any spells that charm are saved with disadvantage.

Fochlucan Bandore may also be used to cast these spells each once per day: fly, invisibility, levitate, protection from evil and good, entangle, faerie fire, shillelagh, and speak with animals.





Spoiler: Equipment



Instrument of the Bards: Fochlucan Bandore (see Magic), Cloak of Protection +1 (+1 to AC and all saves), Studded Leather Armor, Rapier, Dunegoneer’s Pack, Greater Healing Potion, 2 bags of Caltrops ,quiver of arrows (20), Diamonds (300gp)


----------



## Shadowedeyes (Apr 29, 2022)

*Valda the Runeblade*
Human Fighter 9 (Rune Knight)



Spoiler: Portrait











Spoiler: Attributes and Abilities



Strength 18(+4)
Dexterity 16(+3)
Constitution 16(+3)
Intelligence 9(-1)
Wisdom 12(+1)
Charisma 12(+1)

*Combat
HP* 83 *AC* 19(Scale Mail, Shield) *Speed* 30 feet *Passive Perception* 15
*Longsword+1:* +9 to Attack(1d8+7 Slashing Damage; Versatile[1d10])
*Longbow:* +7 to Attack(1d8+3 Piercing Damage; Range 150/600; Heavy, Two handed)
*Handaxe:* +8 to Attack(1d6+6 Slashing; Range 20/60; Light, Thrown)

*Proficiencies*
Light Armor, Medium Armor, Heavy Armor, Shields
Simple Weapons, Martial Weapons
Strength Saving Throws+8, Constitution Saving Throws+7
Athletics+8, Deception+5, Perception+5, Sleight of Hand+7, Stealth+11
Gaming Set(Dice), Smith's Tools, Thieves Tools
Common, Goblin, Giant

*Feats/Ability Score Improvements
Skill Expert:* +1 Str, Sleight of Hand Proficiency, Expertise in Stealth
*Medium Armor Master:* Ignore disadvantage to stealth in medium armor, can add up to +3 Dex to AC in medium armor
+2 Dex
+2 Str

*Fighter Features*
*Fighting Style:* Dueling. When wielding a melee weapon in one hand and no other weapons, I gain +2 bonus to damage rolls with that weapon.
*Second Wind:* On my turn, I may use my bonus action to regain hit points equal to 1d10+9. Recharges on a short rest.
*Action Surge:* On my turn, I may use this ability to take one additional action. Recharges on a short rest.
*Bonus Proficiencies:* Gain proficiency with smith's tools and learn to speak, read and write Giant.
*Rune Carver:* Can enhance gear on long rest with runes known. If a rune requires a saving throw, it is DC 15.
*-Cloud Rune:* While wearing or carrying the rune, have advantage on Dexterity (Sleight of Hand) and Charisma (Deception) checks. Can use my reaction to invoke the rune when I or a creature within 30 ft is hit by an attack. Choose a different creature within 30 ft to become the target of the attack. Recharges on short rest.
*-Fire Rune:* While wearing or carrying the rune, double proficiency bonus for any ability check that uses my proficiency with a tool. After hitting with an attack, can invoke the rune and the target of the attack takes an extra 2d6 fire damage, and it must make a strength saving throw or be restrained. While restrained it takes 2d6 fire damage at the start of it's turn and it repeats the saving throw at the end of it's turn, removing the restrained condition on a success. Recharges on a short rest.
*-Hill Rune:* While wearing or carrying the rune, gain advantage on saving throws against being poisoned, and have resistance against poison damage. Can invoke the rune as a bonus action to gain resistance to bludgeoning, piercing and slashing damage for one minute. Recharges on a short rest.
*Giant's Might:* As a bonus action, for one minute become large size(unless there is not space to do so), gain advantage on Strength checks and Strength saving throws, and once per turn deal 1d6 extra damage with a weapon or unarmed strike hit. This ability is useable four times, and recharges all uses on a long rest.
*Extra Attack:* Attack twice on an attack action.
*Runic Shield:* When another creature within 60 feet is hit by an attack roll, can use reaction to force the attacker to reroll the d20 and use the new roll. This feature is useable four times and recharges all uses on a long rest.
*Indomitable:* Can use this ability to reroll a saving throw that I fail. Recharges on a long rest.





Spoiler: Equipment



+1 Longsword, Scale Mail, Shield
Longbow w/ 60 Arrows, 2 Handaxes
Slippers of Spider Climbing

Explorer's Kit
-Backpack
-Bedroll
-Mess Kit
-Tinderbox
-Torches(10)
-Rations, 10 days
-Waterskin
-Hempen Rope, 50 feet
Chalk(3 pieces), Crowbar, Dark Common Clothes w/ Hood, Belt Pouch containing 31 GP, Flask of Oil(4), Grappling Hook, Healer's Kit, Hooded Lantern, Potion of Greater Healing(4), Quiver, Traveler's Clothes, Thieves Tools





Spoiler: Background



*Background:* Criminal
*Skill Proficiencies:* Deception, Stealth
*Tool Proficiencies:* Gaming Set(Dice), Thieves Tools
*Feature:* Criminal Contact
Valda knows Blackrat, a fairly reliable and trustworthy member of the thieves guild, who has a number of connections in the criminal underworld. She also knows various ways to get messages to him, even over long distances through local messengers, corrupt caravan masters and seedy sailors.

*Backstory*
Valda remembers the day the giants came. The daughter of poor farmers, she was but a child when giants attacked the small village, destroying it completely and killing Valda's parents. Forced to go the city as a refugee, the penniless child soon needed to find a way to live. So, she became Valda the Thief, forced to work for the thieves' guild, first as a pickpocket and lookout.

After a growth spurt or two, her amazonian physique convinced the guild to have her trained to fight, to be used as a legbreaker or tough. She learned her trade in illegal fighting pits and back alley brawls. She was now Valda the Blade.

Trained in both combat and stealth put her in high demand, not just among the criminal world she lived in, but also with adventurers as well. After all, delving into an ancient tomb often required such skills. Valda began hiring her talents out to groups who needed those skills, and the once penniless farmer's daughter was now quite a well off adventurer. It was on one of these adventures, a quest to save a minor nobleman's daughter who had been kidnapped by a hag, that Valda found a journal discussing giant runic magic.

This sparked something in Valda. She hated giants, for killing her family, destroying her life. However, she also saw that day the strength giants had. She wanted that strength, to never need feel weak again. She became obsessed with learning this magic. She hired herself out to adventurer's going to ancient giant ruins, and consulted sages on the language of giants. Eventually, she uncovered their secrets, learning to inscribe runes that could do amazing things. She was now Valda the Runeblade.

*Trait:* I blow up at the slightest insult.
*Ideal:* I'm loyal to my friends, not to any ideals, and everyone else can take a trip down the Styx for all I care.
*Bond:* Someone I loved died because I wasn't strong enough to save them. That will never happen again.
*Flaw:* When I see something valuable, I can't help but think about how to steal it.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 29, 2022)

Tenibor of House A'Nora
High Elf Noble
Level 9 Wizard Evoker

_In a few generations a great house of a great race has faded from the land, leaving squalor and violence in its absence. Some have stayed behind to witness the fall, the darkness. 

But at least there are giants to kill._



Spoiler: Portrait



_

_





Spoiler: Particulars 



Armor Class: 13/16 with mage armor
Speed: 30
Hit Points: 56
Hit Dice: 9d6+2
ABILITIES​Strength: 8 (-1)
Dexterity: 14 (+2)
Constitution: 14 (+2)
Intelligence: 18 (+4)
Wisdom: 14 (+2)
Charisma: 10 (-)

Passive Wisdom (Perception): 16
Proficiency Bonus (Lv. 10): +4
Spell Attack Bonus: #
SAVING THROWS​Strength: #
Dexterity: #
*Constitution: 7
Intelligence: 9
Wisdom: 7*
Charisma: #  
SKILLS​Acrobatics (Dex): #
Animal Handling (Wis): #
*Arcana (Int): 8*
Athletics (Str): #
Deception (Cha): #
*History (Int): 8*
Insight (Wis): #
Intimidation (Cha): #
*Investigation (Int): 8*
Medicine (Wis): #
Nature (Int): #
*Perception (Wis): 6*
Performance (Cha): #
*Persuasion (Cha): 4*
Religion (Int): #
Sleight of Hand (Dex): #
Stealth (Dex): #
Survival (Wis): #

FEATURES & TRAITS​FEATS: Resilient (Con), Lucky
RACE: Fey Ancestry, Trance, Darkvision
CLASS: Ritual Casting, Arcane Recovery, *School of Evocation,* Evocation Savant, Sculpt Spells, Potent Cantrip

Position Of Privilege Background: Noble
Languages: Common, Elvish, Draconic, Giant


*MAGIC

Spell Attack Bonus: +8
Spell Save DC: 16

CANTRIPS*
Fire Bolt
Mage Hand
Minor Illusion
Prestidigitation
Toll the Dead

*Level 1 *Slots: 4

(Alarm R)
Burning Hands
(Charm Person)
(Comprehend Languages R)
(Detect Magic R C)
(Identify R)
Mage Armor
Shield
Sleep
Tasha's Hideous Laughter C
(Tenser's Floating Disk R)

*Level 2 *Slots: 3

(Augury R M+)
Flaming Sphere C
Misty Step
(Suggestion C)

*Level 3 *Slots: 3

(Dispel Magic)
Fireball
Haste C
(Leomund's Tiny Hut R)
(Phantom Steed R)

*Level 4 *Slots: 3

(Banishment C)
Confusion C
Polymorph C
Wall of Fire C

*Level 5 *Slots 1

Cloudkill C
(Rary's Telepathic Bond R)

*EQUIPMENT*

Wand of Magic Missiles
Cloak of Protection
2 Potions of Greater Healing

2 daggers.

1 100 gp pearl. 1 300 gp diamond. 1 scholars pack. 1 potion of healing. Augury bones. 1 set of fine clothes, signet ring (A'Nora), dragonchess set, 35 gp.

​


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 29, 2022)

Spoiler: Portrait









*Name:* Quinn
*Race:* Male Hexblood Human
*Background:* Urchin
*Class:* Circle of Stars Druid 9
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Proficiency Bonus:* +4
*Inspiration:* No
*Spent HD:* none



Spoiler: Attributes And Skills




*Passive Perception:* 19
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 17

*Strength:*10 (+0)
+Athlethics: +0​
*Dexterity:*16 (+3)
Acrobatics: +3
+Sleight of Hand: +7
+Stealth: +7​
*Constitution:* 14 (+2)

*Charisma:*8 (-1)
Deception: -1
Intimidation: -1
Performance: -1
Persuasion: -1​*Speed:* 30 ft
*Hit Dice:* 9 d8+2
*HP:* 62/62


*Intelligence:*12 (+1)
Arcana: +1
History: +1
+Nature: +5
Investigation: +1
Religion: +1​
*Wisdom:*20 (+5)
Animal Handling: +5
Insight: +5
+Medicine: +9
+Perception: +9
Survival: +5​
+Proficient
*Expertise






Spoiler: Attacks and Saves



*OFFENSE*
Initiative: +3


*Weapon*
Scimitar
Moon Sickle +1
Thorn Whip*Range*
Melee
Melee
60 ft*To Hit*
+7
+5
+10*Damage*
1d6+3 (s)
1d4+1 (s)
2d6 (p)*Notes*
Finesse, Light
Light
Melee spell attack, pull target 10 ft closer to me
*DEFENSE* *AC:* 17

*Strength:* +0
+*Intelligence:* +5*Dexterity:* +3
+*Wisdom:* +9*Constitution:* +2
*Charisma:* -1






Spoiler: Class and Features



*Proficiencies and Languages*
*Languages:* Common, Druidic, Elven​*Weapons:* Club, Dagger, Dart, Javelin, Mace, Quarterstaff, Scimitar, Sickle, Sling, Spear​*Armor:* Light, Medium, Shields​*Tools:* Herbalism Kit, Disguise Kit, Thieves' Tools​*Race:*Hexblood​*Size:* Medium;​*Fey:* My creature type is fey, rather than humanoid.​*Eerie Token:* As a bonus action once per long rest, I can harmlessly remove a lock of my hair, one of my nails or teeth and imbue this token with magic until I finish a long rest. While the token is imbued in this way, I can telepathically speak to a creature holding it or see and hear around it.​*Hex Magic:* I known Disguise Self and Hex. I can cast each spell once per long rest without using a spell slot, or by using a spell slot as normal.​
*Background:* Urchin​*Skills:* Stealth, Sleight of Hand​*City Secrets:* I know the secret patterns and flow to cities and can find passages through the urban sprawl that others would miss. When I am not in combat, I (and companions I lead) can travel between any two locations in the city twice as fast as my speed would normally allow.​*Class:* Druid (Circle of the Stars)​*Spellcasting:*[3 cantrips known]​I can cast prepared druid cantrips/spells, using Wisdom as my spellcasting ability​I can use a druidic focus as a spellcasting focus for my druid spells​I can cast my prepared druid spells as rituals if they have the ritual tag​*Star Map:* Guiding Bolt, Proficiency Bonus per long rest]​I've created a star map, a Tiny object which I can use as my spellcasting focus​If I lose it, I can preform a 1-hour ceremony during a rest to create a replacement​While holding it, I know the Guidance cantrip and always have Guiding Bolt prepared​These count as druid spells, but do not count against the number of spells I can prepare​I can cast Guiding Bolt without expending a spell slot my Proficiency Bonus per long rest​*Starry Form:* As a bonus action, I can expend a use of wild shape to take on a starry form for 10 min​In that form I shed bright light in a 10-ft radius and dim light for an extra 10-ft radius​When I do so, I choose one constellation that glimmers on my body, granting me benefits​​*Archer Constellation:* [1d8 + Wisdom modifier radiant damage]​As a bonus action, I can make a ranged spell attack to hurl a luminous arrow 60 ft​I can also do this as part of the bonus action I use to assume the starry form​
​*Chalice Constellation:* [1d8 + Wisdom modifier hit points restored]​When I cast a healing spell with a spell slot, I can heal myself or another within 30 ft of me​
[INDET]*Dragon Constellation:*​I can treat a roll below 10 as a 10 for Int/Wis checks and saves to maintain concentration​From 10th-level onwards, I also gain a flying speed of 20 ft and can hover​
*Wild Shape:*[CR 1; 4 hours, 2× per short rest]​As an action, I assume the shape of a beast I have seen before with the following rules:​• I gain all its game statistics except Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma​• I get its skill/saving throw prof. while keeping my own, using whichever is higher​• I assume the beast's HP and HD; I get mine back when I revert back​• I can't cast spells in beast form, but transforming doesn't break concentration​• I retain features from class, race, etc., but I don't retain special senses​• I can choose whether equipment falls to the ground, merges, or stays worn​• I revert if out of time or unconscious; if KOd by damage, excess damage carries over​
*Cosmic Omen:*[Proficiency Bonus per long rest]​When I finish a long rest, I roll a die to gain an omen based on the result (odd/even)​As a reaction when a creature I can see in 30 ft makes an attack, check, or save, I can:​• Weal (even): add 1d6 to the number rolled for the attack, check, or save​• Woe (odd): subtract 1d6 from the number rolled for the attack, check, or save​


*Feats:*
*Fey Touched [Wisdom]* I learn Misty Step and one 1st level divination or enchantment spell. I can cast each once per long rest at their lowest level without expending a spell slot, and can cast them by expending a spell slot as normal. Wisdom is my spellcasting ability for these spells. [+1 Wisdom]​





Spoiler: Spells



*Druid Spells:* 4/3/3/3/1
*Save DC:* 18
*Spell Attack:* +10
*Cantrips:* Create Bonfire, Guidance, Produce Flame, Thorn Whip
*Prepared:*
*1st:* Faerie Fire, Healing Word, Ice Knife, Guiding Bolt, Bane, Disguise Self, Hex​*2nd:* Healing Spirit, Pass Without Trace, Heat Metal, Misty Step​*3rd:* Aura of Vitality, Call Lightning, Revivify​*4th:* Polymorph, Wall of Fire​*4th:* Cone of Cold, Insect Plague, Mass Cure Wounds​





Spoiler: Equipment:



Equipment Weight:
Map of the city
Small knife
Diamonds (300gp)
Potion of healing x 4
Backpack, with:

Bedroll
Mess kit
Tinderbox
Torches x 10
Rations 10 Days
Waterskin
Silk rope, 50 feet
Common clothes
Token from my parents
Pet mouse
Belt pouch (with coins)
Studded Leather armor
Wooden Shield
Scimitar
Moon Sickle +1 (Attuned)
Ring of Spell Storing (Attuned)
-Healing Spirite (2nd)
-Find Traps (2nd)
-Entangle (1st)​
*Carrying Capacity:*

Carried: 85 lbsCarrying Capacity: 150 lbsPush, Drag, Lift: 151-300 lbs






Spoiler: DESCRIPTION and HISTORY




*Race:* Hexblood
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 22
*Deity:**Height:* 6'4"
*Weight:* 198 lbs
*Complexion:
 Skin:* Tan*Hair:* Long red-brown
*Eyes:* Blue
*APPEARANCE:

PERSONALITY:

Traits:* _I sleep with my back to solid surface, with all that I own embraced tightly in my arms. I expect that anybody who's nice to me is hiding malicious intent._

*Ideal:* _Aspiration: I'm going to prove that I'm worthy of a better life. (Any)_
*Bond:* _I owe a debt I can never repay to the person who showed me sympathy._
*Flaw:* _It's not theft if I have more use for it than someone else._


----------



## Hriston (Apr 30, 2022)

*Reeve Bible, aka “Fistblood” the Sailor*
Human Champion Fighter, level 9
Lawful neutral



Spoiler: Portraits











AC 19 (breastplate +1, shield)
HP 85 (85)
Hit dice: 9(d10 + 3)
Speed: 30 feet
Passive Perception: 16

STR 20 (+5)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 16 (+3)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 9 (-1)

Skills: Athletics, Perception, Persuasion, Religion

Tools: Navigator’s tools, Water vehicles

Languages: Common, Hill Giant



Spoiler: Attacks



_*Longsword, +1. *Melee Weapon Attack:_ +10 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target.
_Hit: _12 (1d8 + 8) slashing damage.

_*Handaxe.* Melee or Ranged Weapon Attack: _+9 to hit, reach 5 ft. or range 20/60 ft., one target.
_Hit: _8 (1d6 + 5) slashing damage, or 10 (1d6 + 7) slashing damage when wielding no other weapons.

_*Belaying pin (club).*_ _Melee Weapon Attack:_ + 9 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target.
_Hit:_ 7 (1d4 + 5) bludgeoning damage, or 9 (1d4 + 7) bludgeoning damage when wielding no other weapons.

_*Unarmed strike.* Melee Weapon Attack: _+ 9 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target.
_Hit: _7 (1d4 + 5) bludgeoning damage.





Spoiler: Feat



Tavern Brawler
Bible is proficient with improvised weapons.

   Her unarmed strike uses a d4 for damage.

   When she hits a creature with an unarmed strike or an improvised weapon on her turn, Bible can use a bonus action to attempt to grapple the target.





Spoiler: Class Features



Fighting Style: Dueling
When Bible is wielding a melee weapon in one hand and no other weapons, she gains a +2 bonus to damage rolls with that weapon.

Second Wind
On her turn, Bible can use a bonus action to regain hit points equal to 1d10 + her fighter level. Once she uses this feature, Bible must finish a short or long rest before she can use it again.

Action Surge
On her turn, Bible can take one additional action on top of her regular action and a possible bonus action.

   Once she uses this feature, Bible must finish a short or long rest before she can use it again.

Improved Critical
Bible’s weapon attacks score a critical hit on a roll of 19 or 20.

Extra Attack
Bible can attack twice, instead of once, whenever she takes the Attack action on her turn.

Remarkable Athlete
Bible can add half her proficiency bonus (round up) to any Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution check she makes that doesn’t already use her proficiency bonus.

   In addition, when Bible makes a running long jump, the distance she can cover increases by a number of feet equal to her Strength modifier.

Indomitable
Bible can reroll a saving throw that she fails. If she does so, she must use the new roll, and she can’t use this feature again until she finishes a long rest.





Spoiler: Background and Backstory



Background Feature: Ship’s Passage
When she needs to, Bible can secure free passage on a sailing ship for herself and her adventuring companions. She might sail on the ship she served on, or another ship she has good relations with (perhaps one captained by a former crewmate). Because she’s calling in a favor, Bible can’t be certain of a schedule or route that will meet her every need. @FitzTheRuke will determine how long it takes to get where she needs to go. In return for her free passage, Bible and her companions are expected to assist the crew during the voyage.

Personality Traits
My friends know they can rely on me, no matter what.
My language is as foul as the nether regions of a sea hag.

Ideal
Freedom. The sea is freedom—the freedom to go anywhere and do anything. (Chaotic)

Bond
I’m loyal to my captain first, everything else second.

Flaw
Once I start drinking, it’s hard for me to stop.

Backstory
The small fishing village of Steelport, sandwiched, as it was, between the Dense Bay and the Ponoree Hillside, depended for its survival on the preservation of a peaceful coexistence with the local hill giants. This uneasy truce had been maintained for generations and had allowed the people of Steelport a hope of defending their coasts from the pirates that often plagued their shores. In fact, some said the villagers were half giant themselves.

   Bible was born at sea, in the midst of a raging typhoon. She grew up stronger than most and soon joined the effort to free her village home from the pirate scourge. In a few short seasons of fierce ship to ship fighting, Bible proved her mettle in battle. She became known as a hard fighter (and a hard drinker) and earned the nickname “Fistblood”  from her crew mates. Soon the pirates no longer dared to approach Steelport, and it was clearly time to take the fight to them!

   As the campaign against the pirates expanded, seasons became years, and Bible served under a ship’s captain to whom she was extremely loyal. On a night of uncanny darkness, the pirates, in league with a sea hag, lured the captain’s ship onto the jagged rocks, and it was pulled down by a gaping whirlpool that opened to swallow it whole. Bible escaped the wreck, clinging to a floating timber, but her captain was lost in the deep. Someday, she believes, she will go in search of her captain, and they will be reunited at last.

   The Pirate War, as it came to be called, lasted until the coasts of the kingdom were clear and safe. For her services to the crown, Bible was awarded the title of Reeve and Protector of Steelport, where she resides to this day. Her duties include knocking heads together when rough customers land in port to cause mischief and maintaining the fragile peace with the hill giants. But now, with giant-raids on the rise and the peace evidently broken, she is determined to root out the cause and restore order to the kingdom.





Spoiler: Equipment



Worn/carried items:
Backpack
Belaying pin (club)
Belt pouch
Breastplate, +1
Common clothes
Handaxes (2)
Longsword, +1
Lucky charm
Potions of healing (7)
Shield
Tinderbox
Torch
Waterskin

Items in backpack:
Crowbar
Hammer
Pitons (10)
Rations (5 days)
Torches (9)

Items strapped to backpack:
Hempen rope (50’)
Silk rope (50’)

Coins in belt pouch:
10 gp

Items on riding horse:
    Bit and bridle
    Riding saddle
    Saddle bags

Items in saddle bags:
    Feed (3 days)
    Rations (5 days)


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 30, 2022)

*Kahru Karavetra*
Human Barbarian Zealot 3 Moon Druid 6

Gender: MaleEyes:GreyHair:BlackSkin:BrownBackground:SoldierBuild: AthleticH 6’7”W 180Age 35Totem Spirit: Storm Bear






Spoiler: Image credit












						Frazetta Tribute
					

I was a freshman in college when I first discovered the artwork of Frank Frazetta. I immediately tried to imitate it (as if that could ever happen) and quickly discovered there would only be one Fr…




					thedennisjones.org
				







AC 15HP 83Init +1Proficiency +4Str save +6 (adv rage)Con save +7Dex save +1 (adv)Perception 16

*Attacks*

Melee +6Range +5Spell +6/+7staffDC 14



Spoiler: Personality Traits




*Determined*.When I set my mind to something, I follow through no matter what gets in my way.
*Fearless*.I can stare down a hell hound without flinching.
*Ideals*

*Freedom*. Tyrants must not be allowed to oppress the people. (Chaotic)
*Sincerity*. There’s no good in pretending to be something I’m not. (Neutral)
*Independence*. When people follow orders blindly, they embrace a kind of tyranny. (Chaotic)
*Might*. In life as in war, the stronger force wins. (Evil)
*Bonds*

I worked the land, I love the land, and I will protect the land.
Those who fight beside me are those worth dying for.
*Flaws*

I have little respect for anyone who is not a proven warrior.






Spoiler: Stats




Str 15​Dex 13​Con 16​Int  8​Wis 15​Cha 8​2​1​3​-1​2​-1​


Athletics 6Animals 6Perception 6Intimidate 3Survival 6

*Proficiencies and Languages*
ARMOR Light Armor, Medium Armor, Shields
WEAPONS Martial Weapons, Simple Weapons
TOOLS
LANGUAGES Common, Druidic, Giant


  —


Spoiler: Abilities



*Rage*
As a bonus action enter a rage for up to 1 minute (10 rounds).

advantage on STR checks and saving throws (not attacks),
+2 melee damage with STR weapons,
resistance to bludgeoning, piercing, slashing damage.
You can't cast or concentrate on spells while raging.
You can also end your rage as a bonus action.
*Divine Fury -* extra 1d6+1 radiant damage on first strike
*Danger Sense* - Advantage on Dex saves I can see.
*Warrior of the Gods*

Free Raise Dead/Ressurection (caster doesn't need material components).
*Combat Wild Shape*CR 2 Twice per short rest (3 hour duration)

Wild Shape as a bonus action
Expend one spell slot to regain 1d8 hit points per level of spell slot.
*Primal Strike * - attacks in beast form count as magical
*Circle Forms* - Beast Shapes CR 2.



Spoiler: Beast Forms


















Spoiler: source















Spoiler: Spells



*Cantrip: Guidance*

1 ActionRange:TouchConc/MinuteV,S

target adds d4 to ability check of its choice.

*Cantrip: Shape water*

1 ActionRange:30’Instant/HourS

Manipulate a area of water (5’ cube) to.
• instantaneously move it 5 feet in any direction.
• form a simple shape and animate for 1 hour.
• change color or opacity for 1 hour.
• freeze the water for 1 hour.
(max two effects active at a time, action to dismiss)

*Cantrip: Thunderclap*

1 ActionRange: 5 AreaInstantV,S

Thunderclap causes 2d6* thunder damage to everyone who fails Con save

*Level 1 (4)* Healing Word

1 Bonus ActionRange: 60InstantV

Target gains  1d4 per level + 2 hit points
(2d4+2), (3d4+2)

Animal Friendship, Goodberry, Cure Wounds, Absorb elements
* Level 2 (3) * Lesser Restoration, Pass without trace, Enhance Ability
* Level 3 (3) * Conjure animals, Erupting Earth, Tidalwave, Speak with Plants



*Equipment
*


Spoiler



Breastplate
Bear claw Focus
*P*eriat of Wound Closure



Spoiler: Backpack




Bedroll
Mess Kit
Rations (10)
Rope, Hempen (50 feet)
Tinderbox
Torch 10
Waterskin
Shovel
Cooking Pots/Utensils






Spoiler: Weapons




HitDamageRangeNotesGreat Sword.+62d6+2(+2)5’Rage +2Scimitar.+6.1d6+2(+2)5’TWF, Rage

Handax+61d6.20/60TWF, ThrowHand Xbow+51d8+1.80/320Magic Staff*.+7*.1d6+35’Versatile

Bear+7/+7.1d8+5/2d6+5AC 12 Spd40bite/clawUnarmed+63(+2)5’Rage+2Grapple/Shove+6WAYTHEGreat Sword +1+72d6+1, giant+2d6Prone DC 15



*Waythe* is a sentient Great Sword +1 who is driven to slay giants
Great Sword +1, Damage 2d6+1, +2d6 v giants, knock prone DC 15, Darkvision 120, Enemy detection, telepathic link with weilder

Waythe believes in freedom and allowing others to live as they see fit. She is protective of its friends, is courageous to the point of foolhardiness, however, and vocally urges bold action. It is likely to come into conflict with an evil or a timid wielder.

*The Staff of the Wooded Grove (7 charges, regains 1d6+1 at Dawn)
*


Spoiler




+1 bonus to attack and damage rolls
+1 bonus to spell attack rolls.
use an action to cast one of the following spells, DC 14
animal friendship (1 charge),​
speak with animals (1 charge);​
barkskin (2 charges);​
locate animals or plants (2 charges);​
pass without trace (2 charges);​
speak with plants (3 charges).​
On use of last charge roll a d20. On a 1, the staff loses its magical properties.
*Tree Form*. Expend 1 charge to transform it into a full-grown tree.( 30 feet tall, has a 3-foot-wide trunk, and its highest branches fill a 10-foot radius).






Spoiler



You gain a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls with this magic quarterstaff.
Additionally, while holding it you gain a +1 bonus to spell attack rolls.

While holding this staff, you can use an action to expend charges to cast one of the following spells, using your spell save DC: animal friendship (1 charge), speak with animals (1 charge); barkskin (2 charges); locate animals or plants (2 charges); pass without trace (2 charges); or speak with plants (3 charges).
The staff has 7 charges and regains 1d6+1 expended charges each dawn. When the last charge is expended, roll a d20. On a 1, the staff loses its magical properties.

Tree Form. As an action you can plant the staff in the earth and expend 1 charge, transforming it into a full-grown tree. The tree is 30 feet tall, has a 3-foot-wide trunk, and its highest branches fill a 10-foot radius. The tree looks ordinary but radiates faint transmutation magic if inspected with detect magic. By using an action to touch the tree and speak the staff’s command word, you can transform it back into a staff. Creatures in the tree fall when the staff reverts to its original form






Kahru StormBear AC15 HP 83/83 HD 9/9 PP16 SSdc14 4/4 3/3 3/3 WS 2/2 Rage 3/3 Staff 5/7


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 2, 2022)

Group 2
Prince Gimlak Silverbeard, Son of Torbin, King of the Mountains
Background: Noble

AC: 17 (magic breast plate + 2 dex)
HP: 68 + 13 temp HP from inspiring leader
Senses: darkvision 60 ft
Passive perception: 12
weight 110 lbs
Age: 131

S 8
D 14
C* 16 (14 + 2 racial)
I 10
W 10
C* 18 (15 + 2 racial + 1 feat)


Feats:
level 1: Telekinetic
Level 4: Metamagic adept
Level 8: Inspiring leader (13 Temp HP to 6 friendly creatures including self within 30 ft after 10 minutes speech)


Resistance to psychic damage, and you have advantage on saving throws against being charmed or frightened (Aberant mind sorcerer 6)
advantage on saving throws against poison, and you have resistance against poison damage (dwarf)

Speed 25ft




Spoiler: Proficiencies



Dwarven Combat Training. You have proficiency with the Short sword (3 other proficiencies replaced with tools).
Tool Proficiency: smith's tools, climber's kit, cartographer tools, mason's tools.

Stonecunning. Whenever you make an Intelligence (History) check related to the origin of stonework, you are considered proficient in the History skill and add double your proficiency bonus to the check, instead of your normal proficiency bonus.

Languages. You can speak, read, and write Common, Dwarvish, Giant, Goblin

*SKILLS* Proficiencies in bold:
+2 (dex) Acrobatics
+0 (wis) Animal Handling
+0 (int) Arcana0
+0 (str) Athletics  
*+8 (cha) Deception*    - From Sorcerer
*+4 (int) History*      - from Background
*+4 (wis) Insight*      - From sorcerer  
+4 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+0 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
+0 (wis) Perception
+4 (cha) Performance
*+8 (cha) Persuasion*   - From sorcerer
+0 (int) Religion
+2 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+2 (dex) Stealth   
+0 (wis) Survival





Spoiler: Magic



Spell save dc = 17 (8 + 4 cha + 4 prof bonus +1 boodwell vial)

Metamagic: quickened Spell (2sp spell cast as bonus action), subtle spell (1sp no somatic nor verbal components), Twin spell (spell level sp to affect 2nd creature), heighten spell (3sp and creature has disadvantage)

Sorcery points: 12

Spell Slots level 1: 4 / level 2: 3 / level 3: 3 / level 4: 3 / level 5: 1

Spell known: 10; *bonus subclass spells

Cantrips
Mage hand
Mind sliver*
Mild earth
Prestidigitation
Shape water
minor illusion

Level 1:
Absorb elements
Shield
Silvery barbs*
Tasha's hideous laughter*


Level 2:
Miror image
Suggestion*
Calm emotions
See invisibility
Tasha’s mind whip*

Level 3:
Ennemies abound*
Hunger of hadar*
Counterspell
Dispell magic


Level 4:
Evard's Black Tentacles*
Summon Aberration*
improved invisibility
dimension door
Banishment

Level 5:
Telekinesis*
Synaptic static*







Spoiler: Equipment



Magic items: +1 breast plate 20lb
+1 Bloodwell Vial

525 gp to spend

12 gp Dungeoneer's Pack  Backpack, a crowbar, a hammer, 10 pitons, 10 torches, a tinderbox, 10 days of rations, and a waterskin. The pack also has 50 feet of hempen rope strapped to the side of it.

Cartographer's tools 15 gp 6 lb.

Traveler's Clothes 2 gp 4 lb.

1 dagger
1 hand axe

2 spell focus Crystals 10 gp 1 lb.

10 gp ink - 1 ounce bottle
1 gp 10 sheets of parchment
2cp ink pen

8 potions of greater healing

Money 37.98


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2022)

Here's a link to Squire Donnell's character sheet. (He's an NPC in Group Two).


----------

